# ACPI problem ?



## sw2wolf (Jun 8, 2010)

```
uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #9: Sat Mar 27 15:06:39 CST 2010     
[email]root@mybsd.zsoft.com[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386
```

My freebsd box has been dead twice today where i cannot use keyboard and mouse.  I have to poweroff the box. However, when i reboot freebsd without ACPI(by choosing menu item 2), it works great !

So i want to always choose menu item 2 when starting freebsd.  Can i achieve the same result when choosing menu item 1(default) by adding `hint.apic.0.disabled` into loader.conf ?


```
cat /boot/loader.conf|grep -i apic
hint.apic.0.disabled="1"
```

Sincerely!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2010)

APIC != ACPI.  But to disable ACPI, see the acpi(4) man page for the hint.acpi.0.disabled loader tunable.  Actually, I think choosing the ACPI disabled menu option puts that entry in your loader.conf.


----------

